# UK Terror Threats (Merged Threads)



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A Mercedes car is loaded onto a removals truck in Haymarket Street, near Piccadilly, in central London, which contained a suspected car bomb Friday June 29, 2007. British police defused a bomb found in a parked car in central London on Friday, and the new government called an emergency meeting of senior security chiefs to investigate what many feared could have been a planned terror attack in the capital. (AP Photo/Simon Dawson)

By DAVID STRINGER, Associated Press Writer 12 minutes ago

LONDON - British police defused a bomb found in a parked car in central London on Friday, and the new government called an emergency meeting of senior security chiefs to investigate what many feared could have been a planned terror attack.
A British security official told The Associated Press that the car was packed with explosives, gas canisters and nuts and bolts and would have caused "significant damage."
He said there were similarities between the device and vehicle bombs used by insurgents in Iraq.
"Forensic staff are still examining the device, but once we know more about it, we'll know more about what type of individuals are behind this," said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the security details.
The incident comes a week before the second anniversary of the July 7 London bombings, when four British Muslim suicide bombers killed themselves and 52 bus and subway passengers.
The official said Britain's domestic spy agency MI5 also would examine possible connections between Friday's incident and at least two similar foiled plots - including a planned attack on a West End nightclub in 2004 and a thwarted attempt to use limousines packed with gas canisters to attack targets in London and New York.
Prime Minister Gordon Brown, who took office on Wednesday, said the incident was a reminder that Britain faces "a serious and continuous threat" and the "need to be alert."
"I will stress to the Cabinet that the vigilance must be maintained over the next few days," Brown said.
Officers were called to The Haymarket shortly before 2 a.m., a police statement said.
The Haymarket is the site of restaurants, bars, a cinema complex and, most famously, theaters. On a Thursday night, the area would have been buzzing with crowds of people. The broad street links Piccadilly Circus in the north to the Pall Mall at its southern end.
Forensic officers in white suits were examining a silver sedan and had placed a blue tent-like cover over the rear of the vehicle, which was parked outside an American Express foreign exchange office.
The area around the vehicle was cordoned off as a precaution on Friday morning. London transport officials said the Piccadilly Circus underground train station was closed.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070629/ap_on_re_eu/britain_bomb_defused


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: British police defuse bomb in London*

Here we go........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: British police defuse bomb in London*

More Story Links:

*Foiled Attack...*

*'International elements' involved...*

*Al Qaeda suspected...*

*Central London street sealed off amid new alert...*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: British police defuse bomb in London*

*Police called to second suspect vehicle in London *

(www.reuters.com)
LONDON (Reuters) - Police closed a busy street in central London on Friday and were examining a suspicious vehicle there, a spokeswoman said. "I can confirm police are attending a suspicious vehicle in Park Lane," she said. Park Lane is one of the...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: British police defuse bomb in London*



npd_323 said:


> *Police called to second suspect vehicle in London *
> 
> (www.reuters.com)
> LONDON (Reuters) - Police closed a busy street in central London on Friday and were examining a suspicious vehicle there, a spokeswoman said. "I can confirm police are attending a suspicious vehicle in Park Lane," she said. Park Lane is one of the...


Already posted:
*Central London street sealed off amid new alert...*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: British police defuse bomb in London*

I know I saw but is it wrong to give more than one source of info?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: British police defuse bomb in London*

I was impressed by the rapid area evacuation that London authorities used. All taxis in the city were ordered into the area to pick up people and rush them from the evacuation area without charge. This certainly puts a lot of individual vehicles already on the streets into use without risking putting a lot of people into buses or waiting for drivers and additional buses to be made available.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: British police defuse bomb in London*

Hero Cop May Have Saved The Day
Two Bombs Were Set To Blow In London

*Police have confirmed that not one, but two massive car bombs were set to explode in the heart of London's West End.*









Car removed from scene

The first car, in Haymarket, was a metallic green Mercedes packed with petrol, gas cannisters and nails, and was defused after police were alerted by an ambulance crew called to an incident at a nearby nightclub in the early hours of Friday morning.
The second bomb was in a car that was illegally parked nearby and towed to the Park Lane car pound.
Staff there alerted police because "it smelled of gas."
That device has also been made safe and has been taken away for examination.
In a news conference Deputy Assistant Commissioner Peter Clarke said the second car, a blue Mercedes, was parked a few hundred yards from the first in Cockspur Street which runs between Haymarket and Trafalgar Square.
It was issued with a parking ticket at around 2:30am on Friday before being towed to the Park Lane car pound where staff alerted police.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,70131-1272910,00.html

*Related Media*

New Terror Threat To London - dur: 05:06

Analysis Of Security Scare - dur: 03.18

Home Secretary Says Stay Vigilant - dur: 01:41

Eyewitness Account Of Events - dur: 03:12

Traffic Congestion After Incident - dur: 00:27

Brown Statement On Terror Alert - dur: 00:38

Tory Leader Reacts To Security Scare - dur: 1.12

Who Is behind The Bomb Attempt? - dur: 03:05

Target Zone - Always Busy

What The Police Said

Bomb Would Be Devastating

'All The Hallmarks Of Al Qaeda'

Eyewitness Accounts From Scene

See Pictures Of Terror Car 

Was London Bomb Plot Heralded On Web?
Internet Forum Comment From Night Before: "London Shall Be Bombed"

*(CBS) *_This article was written by *CBSNews.com's Tucker Reals*._

Hours before London explosives technicians *dismantled a large car bomb* in the heart of the British capital's tourist-rich theater district, a message appeared on one of the most widely used jihadist Internet forums, saying: "Today I say: Rejoice, by Allah, London shall be bombed."

*CBS News* found the posting, which went on for nearly 300 words, on the "al Hesbah" chat room. It was left by a person who goes by the name abu Osama al-Hazeen, who appears regularly on the forum. The comment was posted on the forum, according to time stamp, at 08:09 a.m. British time on June 28 -- about 17 hours before the bomb was found early on June 29.

Full Story: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/29/terror/main2997517.shtml


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Four held in U.K. terror plots: Car rammed into Glasgow Airport*

*Car on fire crashes into airport*








*A car on fire has been driven at the main terminal building at Glasgow Airport, police have confirmed.*

Eyewitnesses have described a Jeep Cherokee being driven at speed towards the building with flames coming out from underneath. 
They have also described seeing two Asian men, one of whom was on fire, who had been in the car. 

Strathclyde Police said two people had been arrested and detained in connection with the incident. 
The airport has been evacuated and all flights suspended following the incident at 1515 BST. 

A Whitehall spokesman said the incident was not being treated as a national security threat. 

One eyewitness said: "I heard the sound of a car's wheels spinning and smoke coming out. 

"I saw a Jeep Cherokee apparently as if it was trying to get right through the doors into the terminal building. 

"There were flames coming out from underneath then some men appeared from in amongst the flames. 

"The police ran over and the people started fighting with the police. I then heard what sounded like an explosion." 
Eye-witness Richard Gray told BBC News 24: "A green Jeep was in the middle of the doorway burning. 

"There was an Asian guy who was pulled out of the car by two police officers, who he was trying to fight off. They've got him on the ground. 

"The car didn't actually explode. There were a few pops and bangs which presumably was the petrol." 

Stephen Clarkson said he saw people running towards him and "panicking" then noticed a crashed Cherokee jeep. 
He said he helped police restrain one of the men. 

"It was lucky that I was there," he said. 

"I managed to knock the man to the ground with my forearm and the police got on top of him and restrained him and put handcuffs on him." 

*'No accident'*

Dr Rak Nandwani was at the airport building to pick up relatives when he saw a plume of black smoke. 

He said: "The whole place has come to a standstill, the terminal building has been evacuated. I have spoken to my relatives and they have been moved to outside the building. 

"They were told they could not pick their baggage up from the baggage collection area. 

The incident happened 1515 BST on Saturday

"There must be about 50 police cars at the airport. Me and my son, along with everyone else, have been moved to the car rental area." 
Taxi driver Ian Crosby said: "This was no accident. This was a deliberate attack on Glasgow Airport." 

The reaction of members of the public was not to help the men in the car, but to restrain them, he told the BBC. 

Mr Crosby, who said he served in Northern Ireland, told how he shepherded people away from the scene in case of a secondary explosion or a nail-bomb. Two men, one of whom was reported to be badly burned, were seen being led away in handcuffs. 

_(editor's note: The British term "Asian" is what we describe as "Middle-Eastern.")_

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/6257194.stm


Another source
*Car rams into Scottish airport terminal - police*
*Reuters India -** 27 minutes ago*
By Alistair Bell GLASGOW, Scotland (Reuters) - A four-wheel-drive vehicle raced across a central reservation and rammed into the front doors of Glasgow airport's main terminal on Saturday before exploding in flames, Glasgow police and witnesses said.
</IMG>


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Arrests Made After Car Rams Scotland Airport*

Security Barriers Stop Burning Car From Hitting Main Terminal









Sky News coverage of Glasglow airport Saturday afternoon.
Sky News

_(CBS)_ _GLASGOW, Scotland _Police say two people have been arrested after a flaming car was rammed at full speed into the terminal building at Glasgow airport in Scotland. The event follows Friday's foiled plot in London involving gasoline and cars.

Amid fears of further attacks, a burning sport utility vehicle crashed at full speed into the terminal building at Glasgow airport in Scotland, police and witnesses said.

The airport was evacuated and all flights suspended. TV footage showed flames and black smoke rising from a vehicle in front of the building.

"The Jeep is completely on fire and it exploded not long after. It exploded at the entrance to the terminal," witness Stephen Clarkson told the British Broadcasting Corp. "It may have been an explosion of petrol in the tank because it was not a massive explosion."

Earlier Saturday, counterterrorism officers at Scotland Yard briefed Prime Minister Gordon Brown, and the British leader later chaired a meeting of top spies, police and senior officials in COBRA, the government's emergency committee, his office said.

Detectives said they were keeping an open mind about the suspects in the London case, but terrorism experts said the signs pointed to a cell linked to or inspired by al-Qaida. Police would not comment on an ABC News report saying police had a "crystal clear" picture of one suspect from CCTV footage.

Police said they were strengthening patrols in the city to reassure the public, with 350 officers on duty at the annual Gay Pride parade through central London, not far from where two Mercedes loaded with gasoline, gas canisters and nails were found Friday. 
One car was abandoned outside a nightclub on Haymarket, a busy street of shops, clubs, theaters and restaurants just yards from Trafalgar Square and Piccadilly Circus.

The other had been towed after being parked illegally on a nearby street and was discovered in an impound lot about a mile away near Hyde Park.

Deputy Assistant Commissioner Peter Clarke, the Metropolitan Police anti-terrorism chief, said the two devices could have caused "significant injury or loss of life."

The plot was uncovered a week before the second anniversary of the July 7 suicide bombings that killed 52 commuters on the city's transit system.

"London on the Edge" said the front-page headline in The Independent newspaper while the Daily Mail wondered, "Where's the Next Bomb?"

Mayor Ken Livingstone urged Londoners to remain vigilant.

"The discovery of two potential car bombs in central London, with those responsible still at large, means we face a very real threat of terrorist attack at this moment in time," he said.

The Times newspaper reported that police distributed a document to nightclubs two weeks ago warning of the threat from "vehicle-borne explosive devices"-car bombs. The document, prepared by the National Counterterrorism Security Office, took the form of general counterterrorism advice for British clubs.

Terrorism experts said the improvised devices discovered Friday were similar to ones used by homegrown terror cells-including the bombs used in the July 7 attacks-although the discovery of the second device suggested a coordinated and more sophisticated attack, possibly a terror cell with links to al-Qaida in Pakistan.

Intelligence officials were examining a post to an Islamist Web site-hours before the cars were found-that suggested Britain would be attacked for awarding a knighthood to the novelist Salman Rushdie and for intervening in Muslim countries. 
The U.S.-based SITE Intelligence Group, which monitors extremist Web sites, said a post on the al-Hesbah forum asked, "Is London craving explosions from al Qaeda?" and added, "I say the good news, by Allah, London will be hit."

SITE said the message had been posted to an unmoderated, public section of the forum, and its relationship, if any, to the car bombs could not be verified.

U.S. Rep. Peter King, R-N.Y., was briefed on the investigation and confirmed British authorities had found a cell phone. 
"They found a cell phone, and it was going to be used to detonate the bomb," King said Friday.

Police would not comment on the claim.

Clarke said police were examining footage from closed-circuit TV cameras, hoping the surveillance network in central London would help them track down the drivers of the Mercedes.

The CCTV footage will be compared with license plate recognition software, he said.

There had been no prior intelligence of planned al-Qaida attacks, a British government official told The Associated Press on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the investigation.

A British security official said the domestic spy agency MI5 would examine possible connections between the bomb attempt and at least two similar foiled plots-to attack a London nightclub in 2004, and to pack limousines with gas canisters and shrapnel.

In the 2004 plot, accused members of an al Qaeda-linked terror cell were convicted of plotting to blow up the Ministry of Sound nightclub, one of London's biggest music venues.

http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_181121254.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Four held in U.K. terror plots: Car rammed into Glasgow Airport*

By *Associated Press*
Sunday, July 1, 2007 - Updated: 04:05 AM EST

*G*LASGOW, Scotland - Police have arrested four people in connection with the terror plots that rocked London and Scotland in the past two days, officials said.

The arrests came on the heels of three foiled car bomb attacks in London and Glasgow this weekend. In the latest attack, a Jeep Cherokee trailing a cascade of flames rammed into Glasgow Airport yesterday, shattering glass doors just yards from passengers at the check-in counters. Two men were taken into custody yesterday after the attack. Police said they believed it was linked to two car bombs found in London the day before. 
Police later arrested two more suspects in the London and Glasgow plots in Cheshire county in northern England.

Britain raised its terror alert to "critical" - the highest possible level - and the Bush administration announced plans to increase security at airports and on mass transit. 
One of the men in the car was in critical condition with severe burns at a hospital, while the other was in police custody, said Scottish Police Chief Constable Willie Rae. He said a "suspect device" was found on the man at the hospital and it was taken to a safe location where it was being investigated. 
Rae would not say whether the device was a suicide belt. British security officials said evidence pointed toward the Glasgow attack being a suicide mission. 
"I can confirm that we believe the incident at Glasgow Airport is linked to the events in London yesterday," Rae said. "We can confirm that this is being treated as a terrorist incident." 
Police foiled the London plot Friday after two cars were found packed with explosives. 
A British government security official said the methods used in the airport attack and Friday's thwarted plots were similar, with all three vehicles carrying large quantities of flammable liquid. 
The official spoke on condition of anonymity. 
Police and MI5 had no specific intelligence warning of a plan to attack Scotland, but they have monitored a host of suspected terrorists and plots there, he said. It was not yet clear whether there was an international element to the planning or funding of the attacks, the official said. 
The new terror threat presents Prime Minister Gordon Brown, a Scot who took office on Wednesday, with an enormous challenge and comes at a time of already heightened vigilance one week before the anniversary of the July 7 London transit attacks, which killed 52 people. 
"I know that the British people will stand together, united, resolute and strong," Brown said yesterday in a televised statement. 
The airport was evacuated and all flights suspended. Police said Liverpool Airport and roads around Edinburgh were also closed. 
The attack left passengers shaken and stranded on the first day of summer vacation for Glasgow schools. 
Meanwhile, in London, police were gathering evidence from closed circuit television footage, as forensics experts searched for clues.

http://news.bostonherald.com/international/europe/view.bg?articleid=1009056

More News
U.K. police make 5th terror arrest

AP - 10:45 AM EST 
GLASGOW, Scotland - Police searched several houses near Glasgow's airport and made a fifth arrest Sunday in connection with a fiery attack on its main terminal and foiled car bombings in London, which the prime minister suggested were carried out by terrorists linked to al-Qaida.


*'Allah, Allah!'*



*SECOND DAY OF TERROR... *

*4X4 BOMB: Jeep rams into Glasgow Terminal...*

*'WE ARE ENTERING THE ERA OF THE CAR BOMB'...*

*UK-wide hunt for al-Qaida cell...*

*London mayor defends Muslims...*

*TWO MORE ARRESTS... *


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A controlled explosion has taken place outside a hospital where a terror suspect is being treated after an attack on Glasgow Airport. Army bomb disposal officers were called to the Royal Alexandra Hospital after a suspicious vehicle was found in the car park. A spokesman said: "It is believed that this car is connected to yesterday's incident at Glasgow Airport."
The police said there was "no indication at this time" that the car contained any explosives.
A cordon has been put in place around the scene and the hospital's accident and emergency department has been closed to patients arriving by ambulance.
Part of the hospital was evacuated yesterday after the admission of one of the men arrested at the airport when a "suspect device" was found on his body. Police said it was not a "suicide vest".
The critically-ill suspect, under armed guard in hospital, is believed to have been the driver of the vehicle which was rammed into Glasgow Airport's main building.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

***WARNING** SHOCK PHOTO: Police hold down badly-burned attacker...*

*Two more arrested over 'doctors terror plot'*

*Two doctors among those quizzed over bomb plots*

Last updated at 14:03pm on 2nd July 2007

*• Two more men arrested over Airport attack bringing total under currently under arrest to seven*
*• Bombs 'ringleader' is a Jordanian doctor*
*• Police search second house in Newcastle-Under-Lyme*

Two more men, aged 28 and 25, have been arrested over the terror attack on Glasgow airport.

Police have been searching for two al Qaeda terrorists linked to the failed London and Glasgow bombings, but it's unclear whether the arrested men are those police were hunting

Assistant Chief Constable John Malcolm, of Strathclyde Police said the arrests of the men, who are not believed to be of Scottish origin, were as a result of "intensive police operations in the Paisley area last night".

Two other members of the suspected terror gang, believed to be doctors, are being questioned today.

Anti-terrorist detectives swooped on five members of the gang across Britain after gathering crucial clues from phones found in the two London car bombs.

The phones were meant to trigger a blast when they were called. The bombers twice called the car outside the Tiger Tiger nightclub in Haymarket, and the one in Cockspur Street four times, but the bombs failed to detonate for technical reasons. 
Traces on the mobile phones' calls led police to addresses in Liverpool, Staffordshire and Glasgow.

Full Story & Pics: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=465481&in_page_id=1770&ct=5

*Read more...News*

*Summer of chaos ahead as airports step up terror shield*

*We will do our utmost but terrorists might succeed, warns Smith*

*Eyewitnesses describe moment of terror at Glasgow Airport*

*COMMENTARY: I was a fanatic...I know their thinking*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Australia arrests suspect in UK plot*

BRISBANE, Australia (AP) -- Police in Australia have arrested a 27-year-old doctor over the foiled terror attacks in London and Glasgow, officials said Tuesday.
State and federal police seized the man, whose name was not immediately released, at the Brisbane International airport in eastern Australia where he was trying to board a flight on Monday night with a one-way ticket, Attorney General Philip Ruddock told reporters in the capital Canberra.
No charges have been filed yet.
Ruddock said the man was not an Australian citizen and had been working at the Gold Coast Hospital in eastern Queensland state.
He did not give the man's nationality.
"The individual concerned was seeking to leave Australia and I understand did not have a return ticket," Ruddock told reports. "The man is currently assisting police with their inquiries."
Police executed a number of search warrants across Queensland state overnight, including at the hospital where the man worked. But there was no sign that Australia was a possible target for attack, Ruddock said.
"There is no information that suggests that the terror alert, at medium, should be varied," he said. "While a terrorist attack could certainly be possible in Australia, we have no specific information about any such planned action here."
In Queensland, state leader Peter Beattie said there was no sign of "any threat to any building or any activity in Queensland at all."

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...RISM?SITE=MAQUI&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reports: Glasgow House Used As Bomb Factory*

*Eight Suspects Are In Custody After Attempted Attacks*

*LONDON -- *A Scottish house had been used as a makeshift bomb factory to carry out the terror attacks in London and Scotland, British media reported Thursday.

Meanwhile, a subway derailed in the capital during rush-hour, raising jitters in the wake of the foiled terror plots and the Saturday's anniversary of the deadly 2005 suicide bombings.

Police said the train derailment on London's Central line was unrelated to the terror plots. At least one person was injured in the accident, which was reportedly caused because of an obstruction on the tracks.
Britain's terrorism threat level has been lowered following the capture of eight people connected with the three failed car bombings but authorities were still investigating the possibility of a sleeper cell operating in the country.

At least two of the suspects -- mostly doctors -- allegedly rented a house just a few miles from the Glasgow airport where two men crashed a gas-laden Jeep Cherokee into the barriers outside the main terminal. The two men slept upstairs and used the downstairs as a makeshift bomb factory, several British news outlets reported citing unidentified sources.

Brian Harvey, a 60-year-old construction worker who lives on the street where the house is located, said he had seen a green sports utility vehicle outside the property being searched. He said the car was nicer than most found in the neighborhood.

Police were still outside of the house on Thursday morning.

Two other suspects allegedly stayed at medical staff accommodation at the Royal Alexandra Hospital in Paisley, British newspapers reported. Scotland Yard refused to confirm any of the reports.

A British investigator, meanwhile, was questioning an Indian doctor arrested in Australia.

Australian police acting on information forwarded from British counterparts arrested Muhammad Haneef, 27, on Monday in the eastern city of Brisbane as he tried to board a flight with a one-way ticket, believed to be to India via Malaysia.

Haneef worked in 2005 at a hospital in northern England where another suspect arrested in connection to the failed attacks also worked. He moved to Australia last year and is one of suspects detained over the plot in which two car bombs failed to explode in London on Friday, and two men rammed the Jeep with gas cylinders into the entrance of Glasgow International Airport Saturday.

There have been 38 racist incidents in the Glasgow area since the attack, and tensions have been running high, police said.

There have been a number of beatings, including a revenge attack on a white youth by three South Asian youths who believed he had been involved in a previous racially motivated attack. An South Asian owned shop was also set on the southside of Glasgow - an area with a heavy concentration of Muslims.

Other incidents included verbal attacks. There were no serious injuries.

Community leader Bashir Maan appealed for calm in the city and said community relations remained strong.

"We must remember these people were not from Scotland," he said.

Six physicians are among the eight suspects -- one each from Iraq, Lebanon and Jordan and two from India. Also in custody are the Jordanian's wife, a medical assistant, and a doctor and medical student thought to be from the Middle East, possibly Saudi Arabia. None has been charged.

Prime Minister Gordon Brown said there will be increased scrutiny of foreigners recruited for their skills, including doctors coming to work for the National Health Service.

"We'll expand the background checks that have been done where there are highly skilled migrant workers coming into this country," Brown told the House of Commons in his first appearance at the weekly prime minister's questions.

Several of the suspects were on a watch list compiled by the domestic intelligence agency MI5, a British government security official said, indicating their identities previously had been logged by agents. The official did not say why they were put on the watch list.

The official said Britain's security services are watching about 1,600 people and have details logged about hundreds more.

A U.S.-based intelligence monitoring group said Wednesday that it obtained a copy of a video in which al-Qaida's No. 2 leader urges Muslims to unite in a holy war against the West. But it did not mention the bombing attempts in Britain.

It was not possible to determine from the transcript released by the group SITE whether the video of Ayman al-Zawahri was recorded before the attacks.

The Times of London said one of the eight people in custody, Iraqi-born physician Bilal Abdulla, reportedly had links to radical Islamic groups and several others were linked to extremist radicals on Britain's watchlist.

Abdulla was a passenger in the Jeep that smashed into Glasgow's airport. Investigators believe the same men who parked two explosives-laden Mercedes cars in London may have also driven the blazing SUV in Glasgow, officials say.

​





​

*UK TERROR PLOTS*
​
*Video: *Glasgow Airport Reopens
*Video: *Travelers Brace For Delays
*Video: *Glasgow, London Links
*Video: *Airport Attack Described
*Video: *Bush On Investigation
*Video: *Car Removed From Airport
*Video:* Chertoff Addresses Glasgow
*Video:* Neighborhood Searched
*Video:* Security Remains Tight
*Video:* Earlier Incidents Linked
*Video: *Two Arrested In Glasgow
*Video: *Ties To Terrorism In Glasgow
*Video: *U.S. On Alert
*Slideshow:* Police Foil Bomb Plot

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/13624176/detail.html​


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The London Telegraph reports today that documents recovered appear to show a group of 45 physician sleeper agents were planning to attack the base of the aircraft carrier John F. Kennedy which is housed at Mayport Naval Base, Florida after decommissioning. One of the last missons for the carrier was Operation Iraqi Freedom. Documents found targeted the base which housed the "Kenney," an apparant misspelling. The base is located near Jacksonville.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*UK doctor on trial says he backed Iraq insurgents*










LONDON -- An Iraqi doctor on trial for allegedly attempting a suicide bombing in Britain testified Tuesday that he supported Sunni insurgents in his homeland but felt no grudge against the British people. 
Bilal Abdulla is accused of being the passenger in a flaming Jeep that in June 2007 smashed into an airport entrance in Glasgow, Scotland. He is also accused of participating in two failed car bomb attempts in London. He has pleaded not guilty to charges of conspiracy to murder and cause explosions. 
The driver of the Jeep was badly burned and died. 
Abdulla, 29 -- testifying for the first time in his defense at Woolwich Crown Court -- said he was born in England, held a British passport, had studied at Cambridge and regarded Britain as his home. 
However, he spent most of his life in Iraq, having moved back with his family when he was 4 and returning to Britain only in 2002. 
Abdulla, a Sunni Muslim, said he had supported the 2003 U.S.-led invasion to overthrow Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein and even tried in 2002 to join the British army. 
But over time, he said, he was shocked by the brutality of Western forces. He said he also was upset because he believed Iraq was being dominated by its Shiite Muslim majority. 
He said the Iraqi government, the police and the army were all dominated by Shiites. 
"We had gangsters that were kidnapping girls from schools and killing them," he said. "We were not able to go to our universities, and the country was literally in chaos. We did not have water, or electricity, or anything at all." 
His lawyer, Jim Sturman, asked him if he supported the Sunni resistance. 
"Definitely. I looked high upon those fighting the invaders," Abdulla said. 
He said he hated the U.S. government, and was shocked that British soldiers failed to stop Shiite Muslims from driving the Sunni population out of Basra, Iraq's second-largest city. 
He said he did not "have any hatred toward any individual person anywhere in this country or other countries," but that "after months of waiting for reform and change, I then started to see the discrimination that the Americans were taking over the country." 
Abdulla's co-defendant -- fellow doctor Mohammed Asha, 28 -- has also pleaded not guilty to the charges.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/world/BO94769/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd love to give him a beauty mark between the eyes.


----------

